# Pre-Season Sale at Lowes on Snow Blowers



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

OK, so I was helping a buddy who is putting up a shed and we needed to go to Lowes for stuff. *Of course* we went over to the snow blowers, here's what I saw. 

Husqvarna ST224 on sale for $699.99
Husqvarna ST227P on sale for $999.99

Seems like they also had yellow tags on some of the MTD brands, maybe it was Bolens really didn't pay much attention. None of the Troy-bilts were on sale, however I remember someone on the forum saying that Lowes had them on sale last month.


----------



## jimpc (Oct 1, 2015)

Not really a sale as that's everyday pricing from other online sites that ship for free and charge no tax. Chances are they had them priced wrong before they got their shipments in and made a correction. 

What is a deal is getting a 10% off Lowe's coupon from Free Lowe's Discount Promo Codes and then if you want to add a cherry on top go to cardcash.com and pick up as many of the 6.9% discounted gift cards you need for your purchase and use coupon code SAVE5A for another 5% off. Just got the ST324P, an extra drive belt, extra impeller belt, and shear pins. Total was just under $1500 after tax. The 10% online code brought it to 1349. I got 9 $150 gift card for $1194.01 and that's a cool 20% off the after tax price.

Edit: The price for the ST224 is actually a savings of $100. You can still do what I did to get even more off.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

How about the good stuff, like Ariens, Toro, & Honda?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Jim -

Good deal with the discounted GC but IMO discounted GC is not worth it unless u have your heart set out and know for sure it's not going to be a return...it will be a nightmare if you end up not liking it for whatever reason and do a return.


----------



## jimpc (Oct 1, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Jim -
> 
> Good deal with the discounted GC but IMO discounted GC is not worth it unless u have your heart set out and know for sure it's not going to be a return...it will be a nightmare if you end up not liking it for whatever reason and do a return.


I've committed to it. I could've done the same thing with Home Depot with an Ariens or a Toro. Thing is, I'm coming from a 24" and only have room for a 24", it's that tight. So a comparable Toro is non-existent. Driveway is a bit uneven and the slope at the end is mirrored by another slope from the street which doesn't make me feel too confident about Ariens auto steering being worthwhile. And I am so excited about a Hydro-static drive. I am looking forward to it. The best part is that Lowe's didn't have it in stock. So I get to put it together instead of some guy handed a few tools making $9 an hour. I also went down to Lowe's beforehand to push around the Husqvarna's they did have and I was fine with them. If anything I'd be returning for a defect for an even exchange. I'm sold on the unit itself. Can't wait to show you guys an assembly, first run, and first snow vid!

Edit: I'd like to add that I'm coming from a 17 year old MTD. So the Ariens 24 SHO, Toro 26 HD, and the Husky all seem like flying on cloud 9. Except I get my cleaning tools, drift cutters, chute extension, and extra skids for free!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

It is a good feeling to get a new blower after having one for 17 years. I had my Craftsman for 18 years and got my self a new Toro last year. Every snow I was smiles all day long.


----------



## jimpc (Oct 1, 2015)

Awesome. If I had the room I would've gone for a 1028. The 1128 must be a dream.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes 3 hp more than the year before so I am happy still, It lives for wet heavy snow, made beer money last winter a few times.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my Cub Cadet for $125 off last September using my Home Depot card and the $50 off sale HD had on blowers.
It's been a great blower!


----------

